# beloved Baylee



## collards (Nov 30, 2016)

So loving yet so protective. He had quite the personality. He was a great dog. I am devastated'


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. This is truly the most difficult part of owning these magnificent creatures.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry! It's so hard to lose them!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Baylee


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful boy. RIP Baylee.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

My condolences, its like losing a family member. So sorry


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------

